# لأنه يُنجي الفقير المُستغيث، والمسكين إذ لا مُعين له.



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2011)

*مُعين المساكين






لأنه يُنجي الفقير المُستغيث، والمسكين إذ لا مُعين له. يُشفق على المسكين والبائس، ويخلِّص أنفس الفقراء ( مز 72: 12 ، 13)
لقد لاحظ داود أن أيتامًا كثيرين صاروا عظماء! ومساكين مسحوقين صاروا أشداء! 
وعندما بحث وجد أن السبب الوحيد لهذا هو معونات الله لهم، فسبَّحه قائلاً: «إليك يسلِّم المسكين أمره. أنت صرت مُعين اليتيم ... تأوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب. تُثبِّت قلوبهم. تُميل أُذنك لحق اليتيم والمُنسحق» ( مز 10: 14 - 18). 

وكأنه يقول لله: علمتني الحياة أنك كنت دائمًا وما زلت مُعين اليتيم، لذلك أطرح عليك أمري وأُسلِّم كل التسليم. وهنا نرى إحدى البركات العظيمة للمسكَنة، إنها تعلِّم المؤمن التسليم والاتكال على الله!

وقد تعلمت شخصيًا بالاختبار أننا لا نعرف معنى التسليم إلا بعد أن نفقد كل شيء، وتوصد في وجوهنا كل الأبواب. أي إننا لا نقدر على التسليم إلا بعد أن نصبح مساكين، بل عندما نصير في وضع الطفل اليتيم!! 

وفي مزمور109 حين يتكلم داود مُعبِّرًا بروح النبوة عن آلام المسيح، نجده يؤكد أن الرب هو المحامي عن المسكين أمام القاضين على نفسه، فيقول للرب:
 «نجني، فإني فقيرٌ ومسكينٌ أنا، وقلبي مجروحٌ في داخلي»، إلا أنه يختم المزمور مُسبحًا قائلاً: «أحمد الرب جدًا بفمي ... لأنه يقوم عن يمين المسكين، ليُخلصه من القاضين على نفسه».

بالإضافة لهذا، نراه في كل الكتاب يعطي أعظم المواعيد لمَن يرحم المسكين، ويتوعد بأغلظ الوعيد مَنْ يقسو عليهم ويحتقرهم أو يسلب حقوقهم. ففي الناموس يقول: «افتح يدك لأخيك المسكين والفقير في أرضك» ( تث 11: 15 ). وفي المزامير نسمعه يقول: «اقضوا للذليل واليتيم. انصفوا المسكين والبائس» ( مز 82: 3 ).

 بل إنه يطوِّب مَنْ ينظر إليه ويَعِده بوعد رائع إذ يقول: «طوبى لمَن ينظر إلى المسكين، في يوم الشر ينجيه الرب» ( مز 41: 1 )، بل أكثر من هذا، نراه في سفر الأمثال يعتبر أن مَنْ يظلم الفقير ويتعدى على حقوقه، هو مُتعدٍّ على حقوق الله نفسه، فيقول:
 «ظالم الفقير يُعيِّر خالقه»، وعلى العكس يعتبر أن إكرام المسكين هو إكرام للرب، فيقول إن راحم المسكين يُمجده ( أم 14: 31 ). وعلى قدر ما يكافئ الرب مَنْ يستمع للمسكين ويُنجيه، فهو يتوعد مَن يسد أذنيه عن صراخه بالقول: «مَنْ يسد أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين، فهو أيضًا يصرخ ولا يُستجابُ» ( أم 21: 13 ).

منقول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

امين

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 مارس 2011)

موضوع جيد


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك


*آميـــــــــــــــــــن*
*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جيد


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## العراقيه (11 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## happy angel (12 مارس 2011)

> *وفي مزمور109 حين يتكلم داود مُعبِّرًا بروح النبوة عن آلام المسيح، نجده يؤكد أن الرب هو المحامي عن المسكين أمام القاضين على نفسه، فيقول للرب:
> «نجني، فإني فقيرٌ ومسكينٌ أنا، وقلبي مجروحٌ في داخلي»، إلا أنه يختم المزمور مُسبحًا قائلاً: «أحمد الرب جدًا بفمي ... لأنه يقوم عن يمين المسكين، ليُخلصه من القاضين على نفسه».*​



*ميرسى ياابنى موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (14 مارس 2011)

حقيقى يا الهى انت اب للايتام
ومعزى لمن ليس لة معزى
ونحن واثقين فى وعودك لينا
"وهاأنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر"


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياابنى موضوع رااائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> حقيقى يا الهى انت اب للايتام
> ومعزى لمن ليس لة معزى
> ونحن واثقين فى وعودك لينا
> "وهاأنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر"


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2011)

الإسلام الفردوس قال:


> اللهم فرج كرب كل مسكين


*ميرسى خالص للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يباركم*


----------

